# Does anyone know of any jobs within the mortgage industry in the middle east?



## Sunnyb (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking for an opportunity in the middle east. Either within the mortgage industry or as a financial advisor.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Sunnyb,

Check out these websites, you may find them useful:

•	monstergulf.com
•	gulftalent.com
•	bayt.com

Good luck!


----------

